# Dreamweaver 2004 Prob.



## fleks (8. März 2005)

Hallo erstmal, 
Ich habe folgendes prob. und zwar möchte ich in dreamweaver meine seite 800*600 erstellen , nur wie kann ich das einstellen .
Unten rechts von der Seite steht ja die größe sobald ich dort drauf klicke komm auch andere größen nur ich kann sie nich anklicken weil sie grau sind .

Bitte um hilfe.

Ach ja und dann noch etwas ,
wie kann ich ein Link erstellen der zu einer anderen website führt !?
Also nicht zu einer seite von mir sondern zu einer url: z.B http://www.giga.de!?

Bitte um hilfe!


----------



## versuch13 (8. März 2005)

Hi,



> Ich habe folgendes prob. und zwar möchte ich in dreamweaver meine seite 800*600 erstellen , nur wie kann ich das einstellen .
> Unten rechts von der Seite steht ja die größe sobald ich dort drauf klicke komm auch andere größen nur ich kann sie nich anklicken weil sie grau sind .



>> hierbei handelt es sich nur um die Größe der angezeigten Fläche des Dokuments in Dreamweaver selbst, das hat nichts damit zu tun, wie groß deine Seite später ist.




> Ach ja und dann noch etwas ,
> wie kann ich ein Link erstellen der zu einer anderen website führt !?
> Also nicht zu einer seite von mir sondern zu einer url: z.B http://www.giga.de!?


 

>> Ja, genauso wie du es hier gerade auch getan hast :
z.B, http://www.tutorials.de/



Dreamweaver kann auch nicht zaubern, verwandelt deine Träume auch nur dann, wenn du dich mit HTML usw. schon ein wenig auskennst.


Dein Layout der Seite, erreicht du nicht über irgendeine Einstellung, sondern entweder,
mit hilfe von Frames, Tabellen, oder CSS. Das letztere ist heut zu Tage wohl up to date.


----------



## fleks (8. März 2005)

1.Jo aber wie stelle ich die größe dere seite ein!?

2.Der link zur anderen page muss der in mein ordner sein!?

Danke im voraus!


----------



## TearOfDragon (8. März 2005)

Hiho,

1. Die "grauen Maße" sind z.b. 955x600(1024x768) in Dreamweaver wobei 955x600 dann der Wert der Seite wäre ohne Navigationselemente, Adressleiste usw. Solltest du berücksichtigen wenn du eine Seite bastelst. Gehe eine dabei von den Tabellenbreiten aus oder von den Grafiken die du auf der Seite einbindest um die exakte Größe bekommen....

2. die Dateien können im Xbeliebigen Ordner liegen. Du musst halt den Links nur angeben wo sich die Datei dann befindet und auf Groß/kleinschreibung dabei achten, da einige Systeme damit durcheinanderkommen beim Aufruf der Adresse


----------



## fleks (8. März 2005)

Frage 2 ist beantwortet danke leutz,
aber wo kann ich jetzt die größe der seite einstellen!?


----------



## versuch13 (8. März 2005)

> 1.Jo aber wie stelle ich die größe dere seite ein!?




>> Was meinst du denn bitte? Die größe vom Browser Fenster? Oder meinst du damit, der Bereich im Browser Fenster in dem sich der Inhalt befindet, soll 800*600 Pixel groß sein?.





> 2.Der link zur anderen page muss der in mein ordner sein!?


 

>> Hä? In was für einem Ordner? Nein nein. Der muss natürlich im Dokument sein! Dort wo er dann auch angezeigt werden soll.

Also, am einfachsten wird es wohl sein, wenn du dir eine Tabelle erstellst, die dann die gewünschte größe hat. In diese Tabelle fügst du deinen Inhalt ein.


----------



## fleks (8. März 2005)

Der Bereich im Browserfenster also der inhalt das umfeld der seite...


----------



## liquidbeats (8. März 2005)

fleks hat gesagt.:
			
		

> wie kann ich ein Link erstellen der zu einer anderen website führt !?


das war das aller erste was ich Überhaupt konnte.


*Allgemeines zu Verweisen*

Das Sollte dir Helfen
Gruß Andy


----------



## TearOfDragon (8. März 2005)

fleks hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Frage 2 ist beantwortet danke leutz,
> aber wo kann ich jetzt die größe der seite einstellen!?




WIe gesagt, kommt drauf an, mit was du arbeitest, wenn du z.b. mit Tabellen arbeitest, gibst du den Tabellen den wert z.b. witdh="800px" für die breite und height="600" für die höhe mit und dann kommt dein Inhalt darein oder du entwirfst/benutzt grafiken die z.b. so eine Breite haben. Bei Layern wäre es genauso. Für Frames weiss ich jetzt nimma genau, da ich nicht mit solchen arbeite....

Schau dir am besten den Link von Liquidbeats an, Selfhtml ist sehr gut und da dürftest du so ziemlich viele Antworten finden auf deine Fragen ^^


----------



## versuch13 (8. März 2005)

Ok. Dann mal ganz deutlich.

Du öffnest ein leeres HTM Dokument, wechselst oben in der Leiste unter Datei usw. von Allgemein, auf Layout Modus.
Dann hast du daneben drei Buttons, Standard, Erweitert und Layout (dieser ist jetzt aktiviert).
Rechst nebendran, befinden sich weitere Buttons, die Funktion kannst du dir anzeigen lassen indem du den Mauszeiger darüber bewegst und kurz wartest.
Nun klickst du auf Layout Tabelle zeichnen, gehst in den Arbeitsbereich und ziehst mit dem Mauszeiger die Tabelle auf irgendeine Größe. Die größe der Tabelle kannst du nun unten eingeben, also 800*600. Speichern. In die Tabelle kannst du jetzt weiter Layout Zellen zeichnen. Dazu musst du den zweiten kleine Button anklicken. In den Zellen kannst du deinen Inhalt positionieren, wie z.B. deinen Link. 


MfG


----------



## fleks (8. März 2005)

Mit der Tabelle kann ich folgen....

Jetzt möchte ich aber mein fertiges layout als hintergrund laden wie tuhe ich das den jetzt!?
Und wie kriege ich den weißen rand wech!?


----------



## TearOfDragon (8. März 2005)

Der Rand geht weg mit border="0" wenn ich das richtig deute....und zu dem Hintergrund bräuchte man genauere Angaben, wie du das vorhast, sonst wären die Möglichkeiten doch ein bischen weitreichend ^^


----------



## versuch13 (8. März 2005)

So machst du den Rahmen weg:

<table border="0" style="background-image:url(deinbild.jpg);">


So fügst du das Hintergrund Bild ein, aber nur wenn es im selben Ordner liegt, wie die HTML Datei.


----------



## fleks (8. März 2005)

Ja den von der tabelle!


----------



## fleks (8. März 2005)

das geht irgendwie nich mit den background kann man das nich über den normalen modus machen nich über den editor!


----------



## versuch13 (8. März 2005)

Doch, ganz genauso funktioniert es. Keine Ahnung was du falsch machst, zeig mal den Code oder noch besser arbeite dich durch SelfHTML durch.

Bist du dir sicher das du das Bild im selben Ordner hast, die Endung, .gif oder .jpg oder .png richtig angegeben hast?


----------



## fleks (8. März 2005)

ich habs ander gemacht ...
ich habs mit ner ebene auf die größe gezogen und da hg bild reingemacht.
Aber wie kann ich einstellen das im browser jetzt die scrollbalken nich kommen sondern das die ganze seite ohne scrollbalken dargestellt werden!?


----------



## versuch13 (8. März 2005)

Ah, ok, Ebene noch besser als die Tabelle.

<body scroll="no">


----------

